# "Bad Blocks" auf meiner Festplatte

## Zeta

Hi,

erstmal vorweg ich bin Gentoo und Linux Neuling, deshalb entschuldigt bitte im Voraus dumme Fragen.

Ich habe Gentoo vor ein paar Tagen installiert.

Es ist folgendes Problem aufgetreten, wenn ich reiserfsck starte (Version reiserfsprogs 3.6.4) dann bricht es mit folgender Fehlermeldung ab:

```
The problem has occurred looks like a hardware problem.

Check your hard drive for badblocks.

 

bread: Cannot read the block (2).
```

Ich habe schon bevor ich den Check durchgeführt habe, gewusst das ich defekte Sektoren auf meiner Festplatte habe. Meine Fragen sind nun folgende:

1.) Heißt das, dass die betreffenden Sektoren nicht als defekt markiert wurden (ich dachte ich hätte das schon getan)

2.) Wie kann ich sonst meine Partition "checken" und damit evtl. die Sektoren als defekt markieren.

3.) Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die defekten Sektoren zu reparieren?

Schonmal danke im Voraus

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hi,

ad 1.) wer sagt dir, dass nicht neue defekte sektoren hinzugekommen sind? vielleicht sind die alten ja auch markiert gewesen, aber er kann doch erst was als kaputt markieren, wenn er es als kaputt erkennt.

ad 2.) ich würd mal fsck verwenden. bzw. beim neuanlegen einer partition sollte das doch das fdisk bzw. das "formatieren" der partition dann erledigen.

ad 3.) nein defekte sektoren kann man nicht reparieren, hierbei handelt es sich um kaputte hardware. ich würde dringend ein backup deiner dateien machen und auf einer neuen platte installieren. es ist nicht mehr sichergestellt, dass dein system einwandfrei funktioniert.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## Zeta

Hi,

danke für das reply.

Es scheint aber so das fsck für reiserfs-Dateisysteme dasselbe ist wie reiserfsck. Es kommt auf jeden Fall die selbe Meldung, das er nicht lesen kann und das ich nach defekten Sektoren scannen lassen sollte.

Ich hatte nur gedacht das die defekten Sektoren deshalb markiert wären, da ich vorher Windows auf meiner Platte hatte, dort hatte ich scandisk laufen lassen, selbiges hatte mir die defekten Sektoren gemeldet und "gesagt" das er sie als defekt markiert hätte. Also das zukünftig keine Daten mehr darauf gespeichert werden sollten. Ich hatte gedacht das diese Markierungen "Betriebssystem-übergreifend" seien.

Es scheint mir aber nicht so.

Bis jetzt sind keine Probleme beim booten oder ähnliches aufgetreten.

Ich werde jetzt auf jeden Fall ein Datenbackup machen. 

Gruß

Zeta

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm ohne garantie, aber es gibt da doch ein programm für linux, dass sich badblocks nennt.

aus der manpage:

BADBLOCKS( :Cool:                                                       BADBLOCKS( :Cool: 

NAME

       badblocks - search a device for bad blocks

das funktioniert mit ext2 partitionen ob es für raiser auch sowas ähnliches gibt oder ob man damit auch raiser partitionen prüfen kann, weiss ich nicht.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## Zeta

Hi,

danke "badblocks" war ein echt guter Tipp.  :Very Happy:  Ich hab jetzt die defekten Sektoren in eine Datei schreiben lassen und werde jetzt mal versuchen wie ich das mit fsck verwenden kann.

Bei ext2 bzw ext3 hätte ich anscheinend keine Probleme damit das direkt zu üergeben soweit ich das verstanden habe, da der Check aber auch mit reiserfs geklappt hat bin ich zuversichtlich das irgendwie zusammenzubasteln.

Gruß

Zeta

----------

## Qubax

je nach dem von wem die platte ist: mein bruder wollte eine 40er platte wegschmeisen, weil sie immer bad blocks gezeigt hat

-> hab dann von IBM für diese IBM platte eine boot disk mit rescue etc gesaugt und damit einmal die platte bearbeitet

-> jetzt habe ich eine platte mehr  :Smile: 

eventuell beim hersteller nachsehen ob der nicht etwas hat

----------

## Zeta

Hi Qubax,

danke das ist ein echt guter Tipp war gleich mal auf der Seite von Western Digital und hab mir ein paar Tools besorgt. Ich werde das mal gleich sobald ich zu Hause bin ausprobieren. 

Ich hab zwar was gefunden womit ich bei ReiserFS die defekten Sektoren als

belegt markieren könnte, da ReiserFS anscheinend bis jetzt noch keine gute "BadBlocks-Behandlung" beherrscht aber dafür müsste ich anscheinend die Platte neu formatieren. 

Mit den Tools könnte ich mir aber das neu formatieren sparen.

Gruß

Zeta

----------

